# Sunny ZX CA18de coupe



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

My old Sunny coupe , loved it proper ol skool motor : )
Almera SRi alloys , strut bar , FSE regulator , CAI system and stainless exhaust , nismo white dials too


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nice. Almost looks like an old school Corolla.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang i have neva seen that kind of model for the sunny's. LOOKs NICE :thumbup:


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

glad you like it mate its got the 16 vlalve twin cam CA18de engine in it (std lump) with 5 spd manual box . those clear repeators are custom fitted from an Almera also. The car was also fitted with white nismo dash dials .


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

hey thats a great ZX. the CA18DE is my favorite! 
post more pics please


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

ill try to find some mate im sure theres some about on one of the forums i visit someplace.
glad you like it .


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

theres more pics on www.zxoc.co.uk


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

here you go-
































was a mint clean interior for its age eh ?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

ok that car is awesome

wow great pics! 

your car looks immaculate for its age.

yes im a B12 fanatic... that coupe is hawt
:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

:banana: nice looking jimmy.


chip


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

a thank you 
All tuning n styling work on this (and my other) car/s was carried out in full by Underground Race UK


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

thats a very nice sunny.. very clean... nothing like that over here...


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for saying so


----------

